# Fun with Dad at Yankee Meadow



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

After last weekend's somewhat disappointing Panguitch trip, I really had the itch to head back out there this weekend. However, I have also been wanting to head back to Yankee Meadow since catching some really nice Brookies a few weeks ago. Since that lake will be inaccessible soon with the winter upon us (especially in my Honda Civic), I decided it would probably be one of my last chances to head up there, so I seized the opportunity.

My Dad decided to join my on the trip, and he came up to Cedar City and stayed in my apartment Friday night. We needed to get off to an early start since I had some stuff to take care of around noon time. Anyway, the alarm went off at around 6:30, and after some serious self determination I was able to claw my way out of bed, and we were on our way a little before 7:00. :lol:

We got to Yankee Meadow before 8:00. There was a dusting of snow all the way around the lake, and quite a bit higher up in the distance as well. 









I began fishing with the jigs that had caught the Brookies last time I was there. Within 10 minutes, I had a little Brookie to shore.









Then another shortly thereafter.









Both were just little guys, and neither had the vibrant color of the Brookies I had caught during my last trip there. Still though, it was early. Unfortunately, my Dad hadn't gotten any luck yet, even though we were both using the same jig. I was pretty confident he would shed off the skunk soon enough.

We worked our way down the shoreline towards the inlet, and suddenly the the Rainbows decided to start biting. 









































I hate being restricted for time when I'm fishing, but I really had to get back. I landed 7 fish total in the 3 hours we were there. 2 Brookies (the first two fish of the day) and 5 Rainbows. All fish except for 1 were caught on the jigs. The other one was caught on a silver and red Super Duper (similar to a Jakes). I tried some flies but nothing seemed to work for some reason. Oddly enough, my Dad didn't land a single fish and took another skunk! :? He had some hits, and had one hooked that got loose just a few feet off shore. I really need to get him into some fish next time I take him out. I thought for sure my magic jigs at Yankee Meadow would deliver him some, but I guess I just had the lucky rod for the day.

It was a pretty good day. I had fun spending time with my Dad. It's the first time in a while that I had fished from shore with him. None of the fish were very big (the Rainbows were 12 to 14 inches), but it still felt good to get my hands on quite a few of them. Unfortunately, I had no luck with the big, colorful Brookies. If the weather holds up I just might have to head out there one more time, but most likely I'll have to wait until springtime.

At this point, I have no idea where next weekend will bring me, but Panguitch is definitely still calling my name. :lol:

I snapped some pictures of the cool rock formations along the road on my way back. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome PE! Thanks for taking us along. If I may speak for dads out there, keep asking him...I'm certain he's loving it!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it's great you got out with your dad. God knows I wish I could get out with mine more. But did you really need to hold his hand??? That's just messed up man. I always thought people from Southern Utah were goofy, this just proved it. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great post Mr. schijf but fixed is kinda right.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin fish! Sorry there were no big brookies and your dad got the skunkage, but theres always next time. Thanks for the report!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I think it's great you got out with your dad. God knows I wish I could get out with mine more. But did you really need to hold his hand??? That's just messed up man. I always thought people from Southern Utah were goofy, this just proved it. :lol:


Come on fixed, what's wrong with me showing a little love to my Dad? I can hold his hand if I want to, you big dumb insensitive animal. You're just jealous because your Dad won't let you hold his hand. :lol:

Like I said on the Gut Pile already, his hand was blocking part of the fish so I moved it to get a better picture. I promise I don't walk around holding my Dad's hand. Even if I did, so what? :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job getting faster success this time. Shorter trip, more fish. Who knew?

Nice pictures too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good post mjschijf !!

I'm glad you got out with your father,
especially before that nasty ice crap comes around..


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, go ahead and hold your dad's hand. There will be a day when you wished you had done it more often. 8) Nice trip and photo's.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ah, go ahead and hold your dad's hand. There will be a day when you wished you had done it more often. 8) Nice trip and photo's.


Get out as often as you can with him and enjoy it, very intellegent post from MR Hansen. My father was murdered 4 years ago and a day doesn't go buy that I wish I could take him fishing.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

My dad died of cancer 3.5 years ago, only 74. I think of him every day...especially when I'm on the water or in the uplands...wishing he were with me. Keep doin' what you're doin', man. You'll have a great time now and memories forever. Someday you may be lucky enough to be on the lake or in the field with 3 or 4 generations represented!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I really do enjoy getting out with my Dad. Those memories I'll definitely never forget. 

By the way, does anyone besides LOAH see my pictures with the right side of them cropped off? He sent me a PM and with his settings, he has to right click and go to "view image" to see the whole picture. Does anyone else have this problem? Thanks!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

No, i do not have that problem, ? Great post, you should be grateful you have a father willing to do those things with you.as i am sure you are.. Those pics are beautiful what a great area...


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanted to mention that one of my favorite spinners is the Super Duper (red and silver with the chromatic tape). I have caught fish with it on almost every single lake I have fished. It works best with pauses (they seem to always hit on the pause). 

I had forgotten about the red rock formations in that area. Great post and great pics.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

The fourth picture of the Bow is a picture perfect fish, no scales missing or anything.
Very nice.
The scenery ones are nice too. Gotta love them red rocks.


----------

